# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  δολοφονησαν τον πατερα μου..

## andriannak

Γεια σας. Ηθελα να γραψω γι'αυτο το οποιο μου εχει συμβει. Πριν απο 3 χρονια εχασα τον πατερα μου με τροπο απανθρωπο..Τον δολοφονησαν αλλοδαποι για να τον ληστεψουν. Ειχε γινει μεγαλο θεμα στις τηλεορασεις,παντου. Ειναι ο,τι χειρότερο μου εχει συμβει ο χαμος του πατερα μου. Δεν έχω επισκεφτει ποτε ψυχολογο. Απο την μια, αυτα τα χρονια νιωθω χαλια ενα τεράστιο κενο,δεν με ενθουσιαζει τιποτα.Και απο την αλλη,νιωθω σαν να μην εχω συνειδητοποιησει ακομα τον θανατο του. Ειναι ενα τοσο περίεργο συναισθημα.. Ειμαι συνεχως στεναχωρημενη,μου λειπει αφανταστα και εχω κλειστει στον εαυτο μου,δεν ανοιγομαι σε ανθρωπο. Ακομη και στο Πανεπιστήμιο που περασα δεν ενιωσα τοσο ενθουσιασμενη οσο θα επρεπε,δεν μπορω να γνωρίσω ουτε τους συμφοιτητες μου.Δεν μιλαω σε κανεναν...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

καταρχην θα σου πω τα στυλιπιτηρια μου για αυτο που συνεβει.

κοιτα καταλαβενω οτι εισαι σε αυτη τη κατασταση αλλα ξερεις αυτη η ζωη καπιες φορες ιδικα οταν *αντιμετωπιζεις καταστασεις χωρις γυρισμο* σε αναγκαζουν θελοντας κ μη να αναισθητοποιηθεις πχ κ εγω καποτε εχασα το θειο μου στα 55 του καπου τοσο ηταν που ειχαμε μια ιδιαιτερα καλη επικοινωνια οστοσο οτι κ να κανω τωρα για αυτο δε θα αλλαξει κατι για αυτο το ξεπερασα αυτο δε σημαινει οτι ειμαι ντουβαρι σημαινει απλα οτι αυτο ειναι ενας μηχανισμος επιβιωσης για να μην υποφερω

θα σου ελεγα να κανεις και καπια σχεση αν δεν εχεις για να μπορεσεις να βοηθηθεις περισσοτερο.

----------


## andriannak

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, να'σαι καλά...


Είχα κάνει μια σχέση μετά από το συμβάν η οποία διήρκεσε έναν χρόνο και δεν τελείωσε καλά και έγινα ακόμα πιο αναίσθητη και σε αυτόν τον τομέα..Φοβάμαι να εμπιστευτώ άνθρωπο γιατί έχω περάσει πολλά με την υποκρισία και σε φιλίες αλλά και στον ερωτικό τομέα. Και ετσι είμαι απογοητευμενη με τα παντα και προτιμώ να μένω μόνη μου..Ενω εγω δεν ημουν ποτε ετσι..παντα ημουν μεσα σε ολα..Μετα τον θάνατο του πατερα μου με πηρε η κατω μπάλα....

----------


## ταλαίπωρος

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, να'σαι καλά...
> 
> 
> Είχα κάνει μια σχέση μετά από το συμβάν η οποία διήρκεσε έναν χρόνο και δεν τελείωσε καλά και έγινα ακόμα πιο αναίσθητη και σε αυτόν τον τομέα..Φοβάμαι να εμπιστευτώ άνθρωπο γιατί έχω περάσει πολλά με την υποκρισία και σε φιλίες αλλά και στον ερωτικό τομέα. Και ετσι είμαι απογοητευμενη με τα παντα και προτιμώ να μένω μόνη μου..Ενω εγω δεν ημουν ποτε ετσι..παντα ημουν μεσα σε ολα..Μετα τον θάνατο του πατερα μου με πηρε η κατω μπάλα....


Να πιστέψεις στο Θεό ! Αυτό που σου έτυχε ήταν ένα σημάδι κλήσεως σου από τον Θεό ! Μία δοκιμασία περνάς.Σε κάθε δοκιμασία που μας υποβάλει όπως λέει το Ευαγγέλιο μαζί με το πρόβλημα μας δείχνει και τη λύση.Ποτέ δε μας βάζεις κάτι παραπάνω από αυτό που μπορούμε να σηκώσουμε.Θα δεις ότι σε λίγο καιρό θα βρεις τη λύση στο πρόβλημα σου τυχαία.Οι άνθρωποι δεν πεθαίνουν για αυτό νομίζεις ότι ζει.Πεθαίνουμε σαρκικώς.Τίποτα όμως δεν μπορεί να μας σκοτώσει ως οντότητες ψυχικές με την έννοια της ψυχής τη θρησκευτική όχι την ιατρική.Ζούμε αιωνίως.Το λέει και η κβαντική φυσική βιβλίο δόκτορος Πισσάνου.Αναμένουμε τη μέρα της Αναστάσεως μας.Πάρε να μελετάς λίγο λίγο την Καινή Διαθήκη.Μία ώρα την ημέρα να δεις τι απαντήσεις θα βρεις.Σιγά σιγά δώσε χρόνο στον εαυτό σου.Να σκέπτεσαι ότι και ο πατέρας σου θα ήθελε να μην στεναχωριέσαι.Εγώ πιστεύω και είμαι σίγουρος ότι σε παρακολουθεί από ψηλά ή από χαμηλά ή από άλλη διάσταση τέλοσπαντων.Ο τετραδιάστατος κόσμος είναι αυταπάτη.

----------


## Diana1982

> Να πιστέψεις στο Θεό ! Αυτό που σου έτυχε ήταν ένα σημάδι κλήσεως σου από τον Θεό ! Μία δοκιμασία περνάς.Σε κάθε δοκιμασία που μας υποβάλει όπως λέει το Ευαγγέλιο μαζί με το πρόβλημα μας δείχνει και τη λύση.Ποτέ δε μας βάζεις κάτι παραπάνω από αυτό που μπορούμε να σηκώσουμε.Θα δεις ότι σε λίγο καιρό θα βρεις τη λύση στο πρόβλημα σου τυχαία.Οι άνθρωποι δεν πεθαίνουν για αυτό νομίζεις ότι ζει.Πεθαίνουμε σαρκικώς.Τίποτα όμως δεν μπορεί να μας σκοτώσει ως οντότητες ψυχικές με την έννοια της ψυχής τη θρησκευτική όχι την ιατρική.Ζούμε αιωνίως.Το λέει και η κβαντική φυσική βιβλίο δόκτορος Πισσάνου.Αναμένουμε τη μέρα της Αναστάσεως μας.Πάρε να μελετάς λίγο λίγο την Καινή Διαθήκη.Μία ώρα την ημέρα να δεις τι απαντήσεις θα βρεις.Σιγά σιγά δώσε χρόνο στον εαυτό σου.Να σκέπτεσαι ότι και ο πατέρας σου θα ήθελε να μην στεναχωριέσαι.Εγώ πιστεύω και είμαι σίγουρος ότι σε παρακολουθεί από ψηλά ή από χαμηλά ή από άλλη διάσταση τέλοσπαντων.Ο τετραδιάστατος κόσμος είναι αυταπάτη.


Εξαιρετική απάντηση ταλαίπωρε,αλλά θα ήταν καλύτερα να αλλάξεις το όνομά σου,για να σου δίνει μεγαλύτερη χαρά και εσένα...
andrianna αν πραγματικά ακούσεις την συμβουλή του ''ταλαίπωρου'' είναι σίγουρο ότι θα νιώσεις σταδιακά καλύτερα...και εγώ θα ήθελα να μελετήσω το ευαγγέλιο-είναι πάρα πολύ σημαντικό.!
Οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα είμαστε άνθρωποι που έχουμε περάσει άσχημες καταστάσεις...δώσε χρόνο στον εαυτό σου και ασχολήσου με θέματα που θα σου δώσουν χαρά και καινούργιες γνώσεις στην ζωή σου.!

----------


## andriannak

> Να πιστέψεις στο Θεό ! Αυτό που σου έτυχε ήταν ένα σημάδι κλήσεως σου από τον Θεό ! Μία δοκιμασία περνάς.Σε κάθε δοκιμασία που μας υποβάλει όπως λέει το Ευαγγέλιο μαζί με το πρόβλημα μας δείχνει και τη λύση.Ποτέ δε μας βάζεις κάτι παραπάνω από αυτό που μπορούμε να σηκώσουμε.Θα δεις ότι σε λίγο καιρό θα βρεις τη λύση στο πρόβλημα σου τυχαία.Οι άνθρωποι δεν πεθαίνουν για αυτό νομίζεις ότι ζει.Πεθαίνουμε σαρκικώς.Τίποτα όμως δεν μπορεί να μας σκοτώσει ως οντότητες ψυχικές με την έννοια της ψυχής τη θρησκευτική όχι την ιατρική.Ζούμε αιωνίως.Το λέει και η κβαντική φυσική βιβλίο δόκτορος Πισσάνου.Αναμένουμε τη μέρα της Αναστάσεως μας.Πάρε να μελετάς λίγο λίγο την Καινή Διαθήκη.Μία ώρα την ημέρα να δεις τι απαντήσεις θα βρεις.Σιγά σιγά δώσε χρόνο στον εαυτό σου.Να σκέπτεσαι ότι και ο πατέρας σου θα ήθελε να μην στεναχωριέσαι.Εγώ πιστεύω και είμαι σίγουρος ότι σε παρακολουθεί από ψηλά ή από χαμηλά ή από άλλη διάσταση τέλοσπαντων.Ο τετραδιάστατος κόσμος είναι αυταπάτη.



Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ γι'αυτη την απαντηση..Παντα το πιστευα οτι ο Θεος μας στελνει ο,τι μπορουμε να αντεξουμε..Και πραγματικα το πιστευω πως ειναι ακομα εδω ο μπαμπας μου..Εχουν συμβει αρκετα πραγματα και εχω πειστει πλεον,οσο περιεργο μπορει και να ακουγεται σε μερικους..Οσο για την Καινη Διαθηκη θα ξεκινησω να την μελεταω σιγουρα θα βρω αρκετα πραγματα και θα αισθανθω πολυ καλυτερα..

----------


## andriannak

> Εξαιρετική απάντηση ταλαίπωρε,αλλά θα ήταν καλύτερα να αλλάξεις το όνομά σου,για να σου δίνει μεγαλύτερη χαρά και εσένα...
> andrianna αν πραγματικά ακούσεις την συμβουλή του ''ταλαίπωρου'' είναι σίγουρο ότι θα νιώσεις σταδιακά καλύτερα...και εγώ θα ήθελα να μελετήσω το ευαγγέλιο-είναι πάρα πολύ σημαντικό.!
> Οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα είμαστε άνθρωποι που έχουμε περάσει άσχημες καταστάσεις...δώσε χρόνο στον εαυτό σου και ασχολήσου με θέματα που θα σου δώσουν χαρά και καινούργιες γνώσεις στην ζωή σου.!


Προσπαθω πολυ να ασχολουμαι με αλλα θεματα που με ικανοποιουν,να μη μενω μονη μου και να μη κλεινομαι στο σπιτι. Δυστυχως,η καλυτερη μου φιλη εχει φυγει για τις σπουδες τις,τα υπολοιπα παιδια στην παρεα δεν βγαινουν καθολου και ετσι αναγκαζομαι και εγω να μιζεριαζω και να κανω ολες αυτες τις σκεψεις. Θελω παρα πολυ να γνωρισω καινουρια ατομα να ξεχαστω ,να κανω κατι συνεχως αλλα δεν μπορω..Δεν μπορω να κανω γνωριμιες και αν κανω δεν μπορω να κραταω επαφη γιατι εχω κλειστει στον εαυτο μου και δεν ανοιγομαι σε κανεναν...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτο ακριβως δε μπορω να παλεψω σε αυτη τη πολη οτι ολοι ειναι καλοδιωμενοι σκεφτικοι και δεν ανοιγονται

----------


## Θεοφανία

...τους αγωνιστικούς μου χαιρετισμούς.
Εχω χάσει τη μαμά μου και τώρα τελευταία έχω σοβαρά θέματα με τον μπαμπά μου, οπότε δεν μπορώ να σου πω τιποτε άλλο πέρα από υπομονή και κουράγιο. (Και να προσέχεις τη μαμά σου).

----------


## ταλαίπωρος

> ...τους αγωνιστικούς μου χαιρετισμούς.
> Εχω χάσει τη μαμά μου και τώρα τελευταία έχω σοβαρά θέματα με τον μπαμπά μου, οπότε δεν μπορώ να σου πω τιποτε άλλο πέρα από υπομονή και κουράγιο. (Και να προσέχεις τη μαμά σου).


Πάντως το λογικό είναι κάποτε να χάσουμε τους γονείς μας ! Αυτό που πονά είναι ο τρόπος ,το ξαφνικό και ο χρόνος.Αλλά αυτά τα ορίζει άλλος.Ο Μεγάλος από πάνω.

----------


## andriannak

Ξαφνικα μια μερα ξυπναω με αυτη τη φραση "πέθανε ο μπαμπας "

----------


## Diana1982

> Ξαφνικα μια μερα ξυπναω με αυτη τη φραση "πέθανε ο μπαμπας " εχασα τη γη απο τα ποδιαα μου..τι?που?πως?ποτε? ΓΙΑΤΙ?...δεν ειχε κανενα προβλημα υγειας,44 χρονων ανθρωπος..τον δολοφονησαν για μια καμερα..μια καμερα......


Τίποτα Πακιστάνια θα ήταν,σαν αυτά που σκότωσαν τον άλλο τον άνθρωπο έξω από το μαιευτήριο για μία κάμερα πάλι....
Οσο κάθεσαι και σκέφτεσαι τα ίδια και τα ίδια δεν βγάζεις άκρη,γράψου κανένα γυμναστήριο,καμία γιόγκα και θα δεις ότι θα αρχίσεις να νιώθεις διαφορετικά...
Πόσος καιρός έχει περάσει από τότε;

----------


## ταλαίπωρος

> Ξαφνικα μια μερα ξυπναω με αυτη τη φραση "πέθανε ο μπαμπας " εχασα τη γη απο τα ποδιαα μου..τι?που?πως?ποτε? ΓΙΑΤΙ?...δεν ειχε κανενα προβλημα υγειας,44 χρονων ανθρωπος..τον δολοφονησαν για μια καμερα..μια καμερα......


Αυτό είναι το βάσανο ! Ο χρόνος , ο τρόπος ,το ξάφνιασμα.Δυστυχώς το βέλος του χρόνου θερμοδυναμικά ακόμα δεν μπορεί να γυρίσει πίσω.Είναι ένα τρομερό και δυσβάσταχτο γεγονός που σου συνέβη ! Πλέον τώρα πρέπει να προχωρήσεις.Όλοι μας θα χάσουμε τους γονείς μας.Πρέπει να βρούμε δύναμη να προχωρήσουμε.Ίσως τα πράγματα θα ήταν φοβερά πολύ καλύτερα αν τον είχες.Κι εγώ θα ήθελα να είχα χρήματα ή να είχα κάποιους που έχασα.Δεν γίνεται.Πορευόμεθα ανάλογα.Σίγουρα ουδείς δεν μπορεί να σε καταλάβει αν δεν έχει περάσει κάτι παρόμοιο.Αυτό όμως συμβαίνει σε όλους μας στη ζωή.Όλοι μας είμαστε μόνοι μας στα προβλήματα μας.Μικρά ή μεγάλα.Δώσε χρόνο στον ευαυτό σου να επανέλθει σιγά σιγά.Το γεγονός σίγουρα είναι δυσβάστακτο ! Σιγά σιγά πρέπει να το σηκώσεις.Είναι ο προσωπικός σταυρός που θα σου αποφέρει μεγάλη γαλήνη αν τον σηκώσεις και πορευθείς στο τέλος.Όλοι μας έχουμε ένα προσωπικό Γολγοθά.Όπως νοιώθεις τώρα εσύ νοιώθουν εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι.Αυτοί όλοι από κάπου παίρνουν κουράγιο.Από το Θεό ? Από έναν άλλον ? Δεν ξέρω.Να σκέπτεσαι πάντα ότι ο Θεός είναι μεγάλος.Όλα γίνονται για κάποιο λόγο.Ότι χάνουμε εδώ το κερδίζουμε ή λίγο πιο μετά ή στην επομένη ζωή.

----------


## Diana1982

Τι ωραία που μιλάς ταλαίπωρε....

----------


## andriannak

το 2011 στην Πάτρα

----------


## andriannak

> Αυτό είναι το βάσανο ! Ο χρόνος , ο τρόπος ,το ξάφνιασμα.Δυστυχώς το βέλος του χρόνου θερμοδυναμικά ακόμα δεν μπορεί να γυρίσει πίσω.Είναι ένα τρομερό και δυσβάσταχτο γεγονός που σου συνέβη ! Πλέον τώρα πρέπει να προχωρήσεις.Όλοι μας θα χάσουμε τους γονείς μας.Πρέπει να βρούμε δύναμη να προχωρήσουμε.Ίσως τα πράγματα θα ήταν φοβερά πολύ καλύτερα αν τον είχες.Κι εγώ θα ήθελα να είχα χρήματα ή να είχα κάποιους που έχασα.Δεν γίνεται.Πορευόμεθα ανάλογα.Σίγουρα ουδείς δεν μπορεί να σε καταλάβει αν δεν έχει περάσει κάτι παρόμοιο.Αυτό όμως συμβαίνει σε όλους μας στη ζωή.Όλοι μας είμαστε μόνοι μας στα προβλήματα μας.Μικρά ή μεγάλα.Δώσε χρόνο στον ευαυτό σου να επανέλθει σιγά σιγά.Το γεγονός σίγουρα είναι δυσβάστακτο ! Σιγά σιγά πρέπει να το σηκώσεις.Είναι ο προσωπικός σταυρός που θα σου αποφέρει μεγάλη γαλήνη αν τον σηκώσεις και πορευθείς στο τέλος.Όλοι μας έχουμε ένα προσωπικό Γολγοθά.Όπως νοιώθεις τώρα εσύ νοιώθουν εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι.Αυτοί όλοι από κάπου παίρνουν κουράγιο.Από το Θεό ? Από έναν άλλον ? Δεν ξέρω.Να σκέπτεσαι πάντα ότι ο Θεός είναι μεγάλος.Όλα γίνονται για κάποιο λόγο.Ότι χάνουμε εδώ το κερδίζουμε ή λίγο πιο μετά ή στην επομένη ζωή.


Πραγματικα τα λογια σου με παρηγορουν,με κανουν να αισθανομαι πολυ καλυτερα και σε ευχαριστώ παρα πολυ..Εχεις δικιο σε ο,τι εχεις πει..

----------


## Diana1982

> Νομίζω πως αναφερεσαι στο περιστατικο του πατερα μου..εκεινος ηταν,θα γεννιοταν το τριτο μου αδερφακι εκεινη την ημέρα. Ειχε γυρισει απο επαγγελματικο ταξιδι γιαυτον ακριβως τον λογο..Αυτο συνεβει τον Μαιο του 11...


Δεν το πιστεύω.........δεν ήξερα ότι είχε μεγάλο παιδί...πόσο χρονών είσαι κούκλα μου;

----------


## andriannak

Ναι..Ειμαι 19 χρονών..

----------


## Diana1982

> Ναι..Ειμαι 19 χρονών..


Η μητέρα σου,πως το αντιμετωπίζει;

----------


## andriannak

Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο για εκεινη..Αλλα ειναι πολυ δυνατη..Μας φροντιζει και πλεον μας συντηρει μονη της..

----------


## Diana1982

Ανδριάννα,το θέμα είναι από τη φύση του σκληρό και απάνθρωπο...αυτό σίγουρα δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να κολλήσει η ζωή σας...!
Η μητέρα σου πρέπει να είναι πολύ δυνατή γτ αλλιώς θα καταρρεύσει το σπίτι...ακολούθησε την ίδια πορεία με εκείνη και δίνε της κουράγιο..η μία να έχει την άλλη,απ'όσο καταλαβαινω είσαι και η μεγαλύτερη....αν πιστεύεις στον Θεό,πήγανε να μιλήσεις σε κάποιον εξομολόγο,θα νιώσεις αμέσως πολύ καλύτερα.!
Καλή συνέχεια σου εύχομαι και μην το βάζεις κάτω!

----------


## ταλαίπωρος

Ανδριάννα φοιτήτρια είσαι ή εργάζεσαι ? Αντιμετωπίζετε προβλήματα οικογενειακά ή οικονομικά μετά το θάνατο του πατέρα σου ? Αν θες απαντάς.Διότι ένα ξαδερφάκι μου που έχασε στην ίδια ηλικία τον πατέρα του από καρκίνο βέβαια ουσιαστικώς μετά το θάνατο του είναι σε μάυρα χάλια και ψυχολογικά και οικονομικά.Βέβαια κάπως τώρα τελευταία έχει ορθοπωδήσει αλλά όχι κάτι σημαντικό.Το στηρίζουμε όσο μπορούμε εμείς.

----------


## Sherlock

andriannak ειναι λογικο να νιωθεις ετσι.Αναγκαστηκες να μεγαλωσεις νωριτερα απο οτι επρεπε...κ μαλιστα με πολυ βιαιο τροπο..
Αργα αργα να κανεις σταθερα βηματα..ενα βημα την φορα.
Ειναι πολυ μεγαλο βουνο αυτο που ανεβαινεις αλλα η καθοδος θα σε βρει πιο ωριμη,πιο δυνατη,πιο σοφη.
Κουραγιο κ δυναμη.Θα τα καραφερεις.

----------


## 1-555-Confide

> Να πιστέψεις στο Θεό ! Αυτό που σου έτυχε ήταν ένα σημάδι κλήσεως σου από τον Θεό ! Μία δοκιμασία περνάς.Σε κάθε δοκιμασία που μας υποβάλει όπως λέει το Ευαγγέλιο μαζί με το πρόβλημα μας δείχνει και τη λύση.Ποτέ δε μας βάζεις κάτι παραπάνω από αυτό που μπορούμε να σηκώσουμε.Θα δεις ότι σε λίγο καιρό θα βρεις τη λύση στο πρόβλημα σου τυχαία.Οι άνθρωποι δεν πεθαίνουν για αυτό νομίζεις ότι ζει.Πεθαίνουμε σαρκικώς.Τίποτα όμως δεν μπορεί να μας σκοτώσει ως οντότητες ψυχικές με την έννοια της ψυχής τη θρησκευτική όχι την ιατρική.Ζούμε αιωνίως.Το λέει και η κβαντική φυσική βιβλίο δόκτορος Πισσάνου.Αναμένουμε τη μέρα της Αναστάσεως μας.Πάρε να μελετάς λίγο λίγο την Καινή Διαθήκη.Μία ώρα την ημέρα να δεις τι απαντήσεις θα βρεις.Σιγά σιγά δώσε χρόνο στον εαυτό σου.Να σκέπτεσαι ότι και ο πατέρας σου θα ήθελε να μην στεναχωριέσαι.Εγώ πιστεύω και είμαι σίγουρος ότι σε παρακολουθεί από ψηλά ή από χαμηλά ή από άλλη διάσταση τέλοσπαντων.Ο τετραδιάστατος κόσμος είναι αυταπάτη.


Τι_το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης__._
Κοπέλα μου, συλλυπητήρια. Μόνο ο χρόνος. Τα γνωστά κλισέ μπορούμε να σου πούμε, και πάλι εσύ το βιώνεις, εσύ είσαι μέσα του.
Το πένθος έχει στάδια. Δώσε χρόνο στον εαυτό σου, η λύπη σου είναι λογικό να υπάρχει, έχασες κάτι σημαντικό για σένα. Εύχομαι να μπορέσετε
και συ και η μητέρα σου να σταθείτε στα πόδια σας, έχετε η μία την άλλη, αυτό είναι σημαντικό! Να σε ρωτήσω αν επιτρέπεις,
η μητέρα σου πως είναι, έχετε κάποια βαθύτερη επικοινωνία, εκείνη τον εκδηλώνει τον πόνο, τη θλίψη της, ή έχει κι αυτή
απομονωθεί στον κόσμο της?

----------


## ταλαίπωρος

> Τι του λες του κοριτσιού ρε φίλος? Ό,τι νάναι διαβάζουμε δω μέσα! Σου λέει σκοτώσανε τον πατέρα της ρε! _το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης__._
> 
> Κοπέλα μου, συλλυπητήρια. Μόνο ο χρόνος. Τα γνωστά κλισέ μπορούμε να σου πούμε, και πάλι εσύ το βιώνεις, εσύ είσαι μέσα του.
> Το πένθος έχει στάδια. Δώσε χρόνο στον εαυτό σου, η λύπη σου είναι λογικό να υπάρχει, έχασες κάτι σημαντικό για σένα. Εύχομαι να μπορέσετε
> και συ και η μητέρα σου να σταθείτε στα πόδια σας, έχετε η μία την άλλη, αυτό είναι σημαντικό! Να σε ρωτήσω αν επιτρέπεις,
> η μητέρα σου πως είναι, έχετε κάποια βαθύτερη επικοινωνία, εκείνη τον εκδηλώνει τον πόνο, τη θλίψη της, ή έχει κι αυτή
> απομονωθεί στον κόσμο της?


Φίλε μου είσαι άθεος ! Κανείς δεν είναι τέλειος ! Εσύ της γράφεις αυτό το οποίο δεν είναι λάθος θα αναπτύξω παρακάτω αφού τελειώσω το θέμα αυτό γιατί έχεις δίκιο ως προς το χρόνο.Εγώ της γράφω την άποψη μου.Η κοπέλα είναι ωριμότατη όπως και οι δύο μας και θα σχηματίσει την αλήθεια της.Επί των θεολογικών ζητημάτων που θέτεις έχουν απαντήσει πλήθος θεολόγων.Σε παραπέμπω στο Θωμά Ακινάτη τον πλέον πρόσφατο και καθολικό έτσι.Αυτό το που είναι ο Θεός το έχει απαντήσει και ο Επίκουρος με δικό του τρόπο ως άθεος αυτός και πλήθος αγίων.Η ερώτηση αυτή είναι ερώτηση πρωτοετούς της θεολογίας.Ο Θεός είναι παντού και πουθενά.Το έγραψα και σε άλλο νήμα.Έχουμε έρθει στη γη για να ταλαιπωρηθούμε.Θα ταλαιπωρηθούμε όμως όσο πρέπει όχι παραπάνω.Μία ταλαιπωρία είναι μία ασθένεια,μια ταλαιπωρία είναι ένα πρόβλημα υγείας,ένα οικονομικό πρόβλημα,μία απώλεια προσφιλούς συγγενικού προσώπου ,ο πόλεμος που γίνεται όχι από οικονομικά αίτια αλλά με διαβολή του Σατανά αντικειμένου κατ εμέ,διαμάχες,αντιδικίες,έρ δες και ούτω καθεξής.Άνθρωπος που σου λέει ότι δεν έχει περάσει ούτε μία ταλαιπωρία θα έχει στη συνέχεια πλήθος να περάσει.Εξ ου και το μηδένα προ του τέλους μακάριζε.Γενικά η αντίληψη σου είναι αντιδιαμετρικά αντίθετος με τη δική μου και είσαι και η βιολογική μας εγκεφαλική συγκρότηση δια αυτό δεν ξέρω αν σε έπεισα.Όπως και να έχει ο καθένας ας πιστεύει ότι τον ευχαριστεί και ότι τον νουθετεί άλλωστε όλες οι ταλαιπωρίες που περνάμε στη ζωή κατ εμάς του χριστιανούς έχουν ως φάρμακο την αγάπη προς τους ανθρώπους και το Θεό που θα μας δώσει το εισητήριο για μετά.Αν και οι άθεοι αγαπούν για μένα είναι χριστιανοί.

Επί του ζητήματος του χρόνου.Όλα τα προβλήματα λύνονται με δύο τρόπους είτε με την αντικατάσταση δηλαδή με άλλο πρόβλημα είτε με το χρόνο.


Υγ : Ότι υπάρχουν αγράμματοι στην Εκκλησία δεν αμφιβάλλω.Έχω δει πολλούς.Οι περισσότεροι όμως είναι επιστήμονες γεροί.Κι εγώ θετικός επιστήμων είμαι δεν είμαι θεολόγος αλλά ασχολούμαι με φιλοσοφία και θεολογία.Πιο πολλούς αγραμμάτους θα συναντήσεις σε άλλους χώρους.Να είσαι σίγουρος για αυτό.Μάλιστα σε άλλους χώρους για να συμβουλέψουν ζητούν και αντίτιμο αστροναύτου.Ο παπάς του χωριού σου θα σε συμβουλεύσει δωρεάν.Και δεν χρειάζεται και πολύ μόρφωση να βάλεις τα πράγματα κάτω και να δεις τι γίνεται , γιατί γίνεται και που πάει το πράγμα.Ο μεγαλύτερος βοσκός είναι πιο φιλοσοφημένος από έναν κακώς μορφωμένος ιδιοτελή.

----------


## μαρκελα

> _το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης__._
> 
> Κοπέλα μου, συλλυπητήρια. Μόνο ο χρόνος. Τα γνωστά κλισέ μπορούμε να σου πούμε, και πάλι εσύ το βιώνεις, εσύ είσαι μέσα του.
> Το πένθος έχει στάδια. Δώσε χρόνο στον εαυτό σου, η λύπη σου είναι λογικό να υπάρχει, έχασες κάτι σημαντικό για σένα. Εύχομαι να μπορέσετε
> και συ και η μητέρα σου να σταθείτε στα πόδια σας, έχετε η μία την άλλη, αυτό είναι σημαντικό! Να σε ρωτήσω αν επιτρέπεις,
> η μητέρα σου πως είναι, έχετε κάποια βαθύτερη επικοινωνία, εκείνη τον εκδηλώνει τον πόνο, τη θλίψη της, ή έχει κι αυτή
> απομονωθεί στον κόσμο της?


 :EEK!:  Τί έπαθες πάλι εσύ; Τρικυμία εν κρανίω; Πώς εκφράζεσαι έτσι; 

RainAnd... sorry ...Confide ήθελα να πω. 
Τα χίπικα κι εφηβικά ξεσπάσματα μέσα στα θέματα είναι ρε συ για γέλια.
Μια χαρά τα λέει ο "ταλαίπωρος" δείχνοντας άλλο έναν δρόμο για να ισορροπήσει η κοπέλα που πενθεί. 
Ποιό είναι το έργο του Θεού δηλ.; Να παρεμβαίνει στο τι κάνουμε ή δεν κάνουμε κάθε μέρα; Για υπερπροστατευτικό μέλος οικογένειας ψάχνεις; 

...«Μακάριοι οι πενθούντες, ότι αυτοί παρακληθήσονται» (Ματθ. ε? 4)...
Κι από μένα καλή μου θερμά συλληπητήρια κι από δω και πέρα νάσαι χαρούμενη, όπως θα σε ήθελε ο πατέρας σου.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Τί έπαθες πάλι εσύ; Τρικυμία εν κρανίω; Πώς εκφράζεσαι έτσι;


 καλα αυτο το παθαινει συνεχεια ολο του πρασινιζουν τα μυνηματα

----------


## Gothly

μια χαρα τα λεει ο/η confide. πολύ λογικά. 
και μη κάνετε πλήση εγκεφάλου εδώ μέσα για θεούς και θρησκίες.
Ειδικά εσύ ταλαίπωρε, σε κάθε θέμα η απάντησή σου περιλαμβάνει και ενα θεό μέσα. Τα ψυχολογικά δε λύνοντε με τη θρησκεία. Μάλλον βρίσκεσαι σε λάθος φόρουμ. 
Αν καποιος πιστευει ή όχι είναι δικό του θέμα. και άσχετο με το θέμα που βρισκόμαστε.

----------


## ταλαίπωρος

> μια χαρα τα λεει ο/η confide. πολύ λογικά. 
> και μη κάνετε πλήση εγκεφάλου εδώ μέσα για θεούς και θρησκίες.
> Ειδικά εσύ ταλαίπωρε, σε κάθε θέμα η απάντησή σου περιλαμβάνει και ενα θεό μέσα. Τα ψυχολογικά δε λύνοντε με τη θρησκεία. Μάλλον βρίσκεσαι σε λάθος φόρουμ. 
> Αν καποιος πιστευει ή όχι είναι δικό του θέμα. και άσχετο με το θέμα που βρισκόμαστε.


Γράφω αυτά που νοιώθω ! Αν δε σου αρέσουν μη τα διαβάζεις.Εγώ δεν ζητώ να γράφει κάποιος ό,τι θέλω.

----------


## 1-555-Confide

> Γράφω αυτά που νοιώθω ! Αν δε σου αρέσουν μη τα διαβάζεις.Εγώ δεν ζητώ να γράφει κάποιος ό,τι θέλω.



Και μεις δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι από την άλλη να διαβάζουμε παπαρολογίες που περνιούνται για σοφίες και υποστήριξη και έχουμε κάθε δικαίωμα
να το κάνουμε. Και αν ακόμη δε μας το δίνουν το δικαίωμα, εμείς το παίρνουμε. Και, μαρκέλα, γλυκιά μικρή αναγνώστρια της βίβλου, ποτέ δεν έκρυψα την αθεία μου
και όχι μόνο αυτήν, αλλά και το μίσος μου για κάθε σύστημα που επιχειρεί να οπαδοποιήσει, να κάνει πλύση εγκεφάλου, να διαχωρίσει, να δημιουργήσει
πλαστές έννοιες όπως η "αμαρτία" που ως σκοπό έχουν να βασανίζουν εσωτερικά, να γεννάνε προβλήματα από το πουθενά και να καταστρέφουν ανθρώπινες ζωές, 
και άσε που θα μου συγκρίνεις τον γιατρό με τον παπά! 

Είσαι εντελώς χάπατο. Και συ και κάθε ταλαίπωρος στην κυριολεξία που αφήνεται να καθοδηγείται από ψέματα και συμφέροντα 
ανθρώπων εξουσιολάγνων. Ανθρώπων είπα, όχι θεών. Αλήθεια, για πες μας και μας των αμαθών το "ρόλο του θεού", και είμαι σίγουρη ότι από αυτό που διαβάζεις 
(υποτίθεται) την Καινή διαθήκη, ούτε καν γνωρίζεις τι γράφει μέσα, ούτε καν γνωρίζεις τα σημεία που αυτό που προπαγανδίζεις ως σωτηρία και πανάκεια,
είναι ένα σύγραμμα αχταρμάς, γεμάτο αντιφάσεις και κηρύγματα μίσους απέναντι στο διαφορετικό. Και συ κυρά μου που το παίζεις σε άλλα νήματα
προοδευτική και ροζουλίνα, κοίτα η προοδευτικότητά σου να περάσει και στο δικό σου ρόλο, που στον ξεφτιλιζουνε με την άδειά σου.
Κατά τ'άλλα, καλή ταλαιπωρία σας εύχομαι, αλλά δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι επειδή εσείς την κουβαλάτε στη γκλάβα σας να μας την αδειάζετε στη μούρη δώθε κειθε.

----------


## μαρκελα

Ήρεμα Τζόε! Δεν ξέρεις τι σου γίνεται! Μην λες συνέχεια αρλούμπες γι' άλλους που ούτε καν τους γνωρίζεις! Γίνεσαι εντελώς γελοία. Φιλικά πάντα.

----------


## 1-555-Confide

Λες να εκφράζομαι έτσι, χωρίς να γνωρίζω? Σε προκαλώ σύντομα που θα ανοίξω ένα θέμα πάνω στην χριστιανική θρησκεία και επικεντρωμένο μάλιστα πάνω σε κομμάτια της βίβλου,
να μπεις και να συζητήσουμε για κάποια ψιλοπραγματάκια που μάλλον σου έχουνε διαφύγει.

----------


## μαρκελα

> ...και άσε που θα μου συγκρίνεις τον γιατρό με τον παπά!...



...κι όσο για την άστοχη σύγκριση και τα συνεταιράκια οι περισσότεροι των πολυεθνικών, με πτυχία του κώλου το 30%, 
που τους τα πήγαιναν στο σπίτι επειδή ο μπαμπάκας τους με τα φράγκα 
ήθελε από τον άρρωστο εγωισμό του, τον γυιό για μόστρα γιατρό -μην βρεθεί τέτοιος στο δρόμο σου!...- κι 
άσχετα αν αυτός θα στείλει κόσμο και κοσμάκη αδιάβαστο, αφού για το τσίμπημα της μύγας χρησιμοποιεί χειροβομβίδα! Ξέρεις τι εννοώ...
Σου εύχομαι να μην τους χρειαστείς ειδικά τώρα με την κρίση. Φάε καλύτερα μήλα, καρύδια, σαλάτες, όσπρια κ.λπ

Μάθε και να διαβάζεις τι γράφει ο άλλος και μη βιάζεσαι! Είπα ότι για το κάθε τι εξαρτάται από την προσέγγιση που κάνει ο καθένας.
Όταν ο άλλος πενθεί χρειάζεται και να παρηγορηθεί. Κι ο λόγος του Θεού βοηθάει. Σεβασμός πιά!... Σε φιλώ. :-)

Υ.Γ.: Όσο για το θρεντ που θ' ανοίξεις, σιγά μην περίμενα εσένα για να δώσω ερμηνείες ζωής.

----------


## Έβελυν Πολίτη

> Να πιστέψεις στο Θεό ! Αυτό που σου έτυχε ήταν ένα σημάδι κλήσεως σου από τον Θεό ! Μία δοκιμασία περνάς.Σε κάθε δοκιμασία που μας υποβάλει όπως λέει το Ευαγγέλιο μαζί με το πρόβλημα μας δείχνει και τη λύση.Ποτέ δε μας βάζεις κάτι παραπάνω από αυτό που μπορούμε να σηκώσουμε.Θα δεις ότι σε λίγο καιρό θα βρεις τη λύση στο πρόβλημα σου τυχαία.Οι άνθρωποι δεν πεθαίνουν για αυτό νομίζεις ότι ζει.Πεθαίνουμε σαρκικώς.Τίποτα όμως δεν μπορεί να μας σκοτώσει ως οντότητες ψυχικές με την έννοια της ψυχής τη θρησκευτική όχι την ιατρική.Ζούμε αιωνίως.Το λέει και η κβαντική φυσική βιβλίο δόκτορος Πισσάνου.Αναμένουμε τη μέρα της Αναστάσεως μας.Πάρε να μελετάς λίγο λίγο την Καινή Διαθήκη.Μία ώρα την ημέρα να δεις τι απαντήσεις θα βρεις.Σιγά σιγά δώσε χρόνο στον εαυτό σου.Να σκέπτεσαι ότι και ο πατέρας σου θα ήθελε να μην στεναχωριέσαι.Εγώ πιστεύω και είμαι σίγουρος ότι σε παρακολουθεί από ψηλά ή από χαμηλά ή από άλλη διάσταση τέλοσπαντων.Ο τετραδιάστατος κόσμος είναι αυταπάτη.


Με τέτοιον νου σίγουρα το τελευταίο που είσαι είναι να είσαι ταλαίπωρος...  :Smile:   :Embarrassment:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Πωλίνα

Ανδριάνα είναι τρομερό αυτό που σας συνέβη.. Όσο πιο βίαια φεύγει κάποιος που αγαπάς τόσο πιο δύσκολο είναι να το αποδεχθείς και να συνεχίσεις να ζεις με αυτό. Πρέπει να πας σε ψυχολόγο για να σε βοηθήσει, εμείς εδώ μπορούμε να σου πούμε πολλά λόγια γιατί έχουμε πονέσει κι εμείς πολύ στη ζωή μας αλλά δυστυχώς μόνη σου πρέπει να κάνεις κάτι για τον εαυτό σου. Πέρα από την απώλεια του πατέρα σου, χάνεσαι κι εσύ. Πρέπει να αρχίσεις να εμπιστεύεσαι ξανά τους ανθρώπους, να κάνεις φιλίες, σχέσεις, να θυμηθείς πως είναι να ζεις.. Εύχομαι να σταθείς στα πόδια σου και να σας έχει όλους ο Θεός καλά.

----------

